# the effects of having mastectomy surgery ,



## sewcrafty (May 30, 2011)

very much an O T query please remove if it's not in keeping, as it is Not at all knitting, crocheting or sewsewing, insipid, having read many helpful replys, about many subjects, I thought I'd chance asking, advice from a real person, Ive just come home from more surgery on the site , of my original surgery ,done three months earlier,
For instance, is it normal to feel like a young elephant ? is sat on yout breast bone , and suffer breathlessness ? mine was a carsoma, cancer of the blood vains

thank you for reading


----------



## Bohemian (Jan 5, 2015)

No, I don't think so. You should go see your doctor right away.


----------



## hersh (Nov 7, 2011)

A speedy recovery. I have no answer for you. Be brave and be kind to yourself.


----------



## Dazeoffchar (Dec 27, 2013)

I have no answer for you except to maybe give your doctor a call. As a 9 year breast cancer survivor I know that it is important to ask lots of questions...otherwise they seem to forget to tell you things. Good luck in your fight.


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Could be a blood clot (hubby and daughter have both had 2) See your doctor NOW


----------



## kwiltcrazy (Nov 4, 2011)

Please contact your medical professional immediately...always follow your gut instinct. 
Wishing you a speedy and complete recovery.


----------



## BusyNonni (Jun 24, 2017)

I had bilateral mastectomies for triple receptor cell positive cancer. Neve felt what you are feelinf. However the feeling of a babyelephant sitting on your chest sounds like what is warned of a heart attack. You must call your doctor or go to the ER. If it's nothing, well, better safe than sorry. Good luck to you my sister in the breast cancer fight.


----------



## SeasideKnit (Jun 4, 2016)

I agree with the other posters. We all know what is "normal" for our bodies even under extreme circumstances. The fact that you are asking people about this means that you know something is off kilter and should see your doctor or go to the ER right away. Hope all goes well in your recovery.


----------



## wibbwebb (Jul 5, 2017)

You need to go the Emergency Department to get checked out. If you are having a cardiac problem, you need immediate attention. It's always better to be safe than sorry. Please do not put this off.


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

The same from me.


Bohemian said:


> No, I don't think so. You should go see your doctor right away.


----------



## gmarie (Feb 8, 2012)

Please see your doctor ASAP.


----------



## Chesneys (Jan 30, 2015)

No, it is not normal. I have a "pull" in the scar from a modified radical, and an ache; more tissue damage with that kind. But that is not the same as what you are describing at all. Go to your doctor, the intensive care unit or the ER as soon as you can.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

My advice for what it’s worth is if you are concerned enough to ask here then it is a concern that needs investigation. I’m a 2 1/2yr Breast cancer survivor and I’m 3 weeks on from lung cancer surgery, I have symptoms from my recent surgery that I’m not sure about and I’m seeing my consultant tomorrow. Make that call the worry alone is not good for you. Best wishes


ETA do you have a Breast cancer specialist nurse they are meant to be there to support and should return your call asap


----------



## Mary Cardiff (Mar 18, 2012)

Can you get help getting to the hospital or Doctors,best to be safe,


----------



## Chrissy (May 3, 2011)

Please keep us posted on any findings x x x


----------



## nitcronut (Aug 9, 2011)

Go for medical help "not today but yesterday"


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

nitcronut said:


> Go for medical help "not today but yesterday"


If you don't have a ride, call a taxi. Just GO!


----------



## PRIN4 (May 7, 2013)

Ditto. Your health is too important to take any chances.


----------



## Mitzi (May 8, 2011)

Go to ER, and best of luck to you. Prayers for the best care and outcome


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

No it is not normal. I had a mastectomy 9 years ago and contacted my surgeon or went to ER (numerous occasions for draining of a seroma post op) and I am an RN and still doubted my own judgments when it came to this surgery. Go NOW!


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Please get seen to straight away.


----------



## knit and sew (Jan 24, 2013)

It's 7 years since my surgery and I have never had that feeling . As other posters have said you should go to the Emergency Department . Does your local have a Breast Cancer Nurse that you could talk to ?


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Sounds like it could be a pulmonary embolism. Hope not. Go see your doctor or go to the ER immediately. I don't want to alarm you but this needs to be seen to straight away.


----------



## sunnygal (Dec 5, 2015)

sewcrafty said:


> very much an O T query please remove if it's not in keeping, as it is Not at all knitting, crocheting or sewsewing, insipid, having read many helpful replys, about many subjects, I thought I'd chance asking, advice from a real person, Ive just come home from more surgery on the site , of my original surgery ,done three months earlier,
> For instance, is it normal to feel like a young elephant ? is sat on yout breast bone , and suffer breathlessness ? mine was a carsoma, cancer of the blood vains
> 
> thank you for reading


I hope you followed the advice. Please let us know how was are. Prayers


----------



## sunnygal (Dec 5, 2015)

sewcrafty said:


> very much an O T query please remove if it's not in keeping, as it is Not at all knitting, crocheting or sewsewing, insipid, having read many helpful replys, about many subjects, I thought I'd chance asking, advice from a real person, Ive just come home from more surgery on the site , of my original surgery ,done three months earlier,
> For instance, is it normal to feel like a young elephant ? is sat on yout breast bone , and suffer breathlessness ? mine was a carsoma, cancer of the blood vains
> 
> thank you for reading


I hope you followed the advice. Please let us know how you are. Prayers


----------



## BlueBerry36 (Mar 10, 2016)

Call your doctor or go ER ASAP !! Doesn't sound good!!


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

I hope you went to a Dr. and are feeling better.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Good advice here! Please heed it!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Good advice here! Please heed it!


----------



## morningstar (Mar 24, 2012)

GET TO THE ER NOW! RN in New Jersey


----------



## cafeknitter (Apr 2, 2013)

First and foremost many blessings to you! 
Secondly LISTEN to your body. If you have any questions, feel I’ll at ease phone you doctor. Please keep us posted!


----------



## windowwonde28941 (Mar 9, 2011)

Like the others I think you need medical advice


----------



## barbaralbb2119 (Sep 18, 2015)

Trust your instincts that something is wrong. Get immediate help!


----------



## marysudie (Sep 10, 2016)

Each person reacts to surgeries differently and you certainly seem to be reacting very differently than any KP'ers who have had similar surgeries. Please get medical attention immediately. Many of us are praying for you and a quick recovery.


----------



## Katie's Mom (Mar 29, 2012)

I echo what the others have said: Check with your health care providers!! My surgery was four years ago and I never felt anything like what you describe. My thoughts and prayers are with you!

BTW, check out Knitted Knockers, if you haven't alread done so!


----------



## Carole Jeanne (Nov 18, 2011)

morningstar said:


> GET TO THE ER NOW! RN in New Jersey


Please follow these good recomendation for immediate help. And please let us know.

Our concern and our prayers are with you


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

My MIL had this surgery several years ago and came to our home from the hospital. She had some complications with surgery site but not the problems you describe. I second our KP sisters, please see a professional as soon as possible and keep us updated. We care about you.


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

I will pray for you, my sister had breast cancer and she was a trooper, never stopped working until her mastectomy but just long enough to get back to work. She was told me that for her it was not about anything other than getting rid of it and now she has been cancer free for over 20 years. I think that a lot has to do with your attitude, positive thinking and everyone's prayers. You have mine.


----------



## yooperdooper (Jan 3, 2013)

Get checked out right away, It could be many things. Heart, collapsed lung, blood clot. Go back to Dr right away. Hope you are back feeling better soon.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

DON'T WAIT! Go in immediately to the ER. I waited on my breathing problems, explaining it away as we women do. I could have died, in an instant! Found out I have blood clots in both lungs.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

ER, NOW! Better to find out nothing wrong, than to either have bigger problems (heart attack), or worse.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

I agree with everyone!! I hope you are on the way to ER...NOW! Sent from a 60 yr. survivor, minus one breast, but I'm still here and I I have faith that by now you have gone to the ER! Please! And, please don't leave us hanging..let us know! We learn from experience..our own and others. God bless.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Prayers. I know how frightening this is!


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

I certainly hope that you have been to the ER by now, any feelings like that on your chest is not good and with the breathlessness as well. It could be a heart problem, women don't usually get stabbing pain from heart problems , take it from one who knows first hand about having a heart problem that they didn't know about.


----------



## Nancyn (Mar 23, 2013)

Please keep us posted. Hoping all is okay.


----------



## sharon.quinn824 (Nov 15, 2012)

Definitely contact your doctor. It is best to err on the part of caution. I hope all goes well.


----------



## MommaCrochet (Apr 15, 2012)

Hope you followed everyone’s advice and you’re in the ER right now being evaluated! 
Tina


----------



## barbknits19 (Nov 27, 2016)

I STRONGLY agree with the others. If your doctor can see you today, great. If not, go to the ER NOW!


----------



## Fan-Knit (Nov 10, 2015)

Call your doctor and try to relax afterwards. Surgery takes a while to recover from. Good luck and God speed to recovery.


----------



## Sally Huffman (Jan 5, 2016)

I am a 10 year survivor of breast cancer, but never experienced what you are describing. I will look forward to hearing that you got the needed medical attention and are recovering well.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

No! Could be blood clot. Go to Dr or Emergency Room NOW.


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

Seek medical attention immediately. I had breast cancer and then tamoxifen. I felt like you and it was blood clots on the 
lungs. I got worse quite quickly and had to be carted off with blue lights flashing. I understand I am very lucky to still be here.
I don't mean to frighten you but PLEASE PLEASE do something about it now


----------



## jeam (Feb 15, 2014)

Keep us posted. My
daughter in law had a double mastectomy - fighting the fight.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

Please call your doctor immediately. Better still call 911. When I had pressure like that, I had a heart attack. Please call immediately.


----------



## pathanso (Jul 31, 2015)

I agree with the others. Go to the ED NOW! I'm a nurse practitioner and your symptoms are not normal. Go now.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

pathanso said:


> I agree with the others. Go to the ED NOW! I'm a nurse practitioner and your symptoms are not normal. Go now.


Since her OP was about (12) 26 hours ago, and she hasn't posted in the interim, we can all hope that she is at the ER/ED being properly looked after.

(8:40 AM - -Edited to correct: 26 hours, not 12...)
__________


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

KroSha said:


> Since her OP was about 12 hours ago, and she hasn't posted in the interim, we can all hope that she is at the ER/ED being properly looked after.
> __________


I was thinking, and hoping, the very same thing.


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

Go see your doc now!


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Please don’t ignore it could be serious see a dr ASAP.


----------



## Marciaann43 (Feb 16, 2012)

I am five time breast cancer survivor, ending with bi-lateral mastectomy. I have never had what you are experiencing with any of my surgeries. However, the one time I felt like an elephant sitting on my chest, I had pneumonia. Please get to a doctor or emergency room.


----------



## Vista (Apr 30, 2016)

My elephant felt like he was sitting on a platter; yes, he was a heart attack. Do badger the establishment for help.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

This is something I have been concerned about for years...not cancer, but notification to KP when a member has passed. We haven't heard from a lot of our originals and I care and have asked my daughter to notify y'all if I die. Do you think there is a KP in Heaven? That's why my yarn i going with me!


----------



## luci2792 (Jan 29, 2014)

Gosh, sounds like you've had a rough time lately. I urge you to contact your surgeon or your oncologist if you're having the kind of discomfort you describe. Some of it may be from the recent surgery or it may possibly be due to something else. 

I had bi-lateral mastectomies and developed all kinds of discomfort but one's dr. is the best resource. With cancer, knowledge is power. Please make the phone calls. It will save you hours of worry. Negative thoughts will not help your recovery.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

hildy3 said:


> This is something I have been concerned about for years...not cancer, but notification to KP when a member has passed. We haven't heard from a lot of our originals and I care and have asked my daughter to notify y'all if I die. Do you think there is a KP in Heaven? That's why my yarn i going with ime!


My yarn is already packed, although I DO NOT WANT it packed in the coffin with me - I want my yarn sent directly to Heaven -


----------



## Tanty (Sep 28, 2017)

Don't second guess the way you are feeling. Please call or go to the ER as soon as possible. Many prayers sending your way.


----------



## naughtyknitterjan (Feb 6, 2015)

Go to A&D at once. I'm a 7yr survivor and never had a symptom like that. It sounds like a cardiac event. Please don't delay
Jan


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

Please reach out to your Doctors. The breathlessness may be a concern. Let them tell you it is okay...and speak with the Doctor, not their office staff.


----------



## Lilyan (Dec 16, 2015)

hildy3 said:


> This is something I have been concerned about for years...not cancer, but notification to KP when a member has passed. We haven't heard from a lot of our originals and I care and have asked my daughter to notify y'all if I die. Do you think there is a KP in Heaven? That's why my yarn i going with me!


Yes, I think there may be a KP in Heaven...that is open to all...and filled with yarn, needles, and hooks to share.

:sm24:


----------



## lkb850 (Dec 30, 2012)

Since you wrote this yesterday.... I hope you have been to ER or your doctor. My prayers are with you. Please let us know how you are feeling.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

I hope you contact a nurse or your Dr. It could be anxiety or it could be a serious complication. You pay for their services. Call or go to an urgent care facility and please let us know. We learn from each other.


----------



## hildy3 (Jan 29, 2011)

To SewCrafty...Lots of us on KP are concerned for you. If you have someone with you, please, ask them to let us know if you are ok or in hospital. We care about you and send love amd prayers. Keep the faith....hildy3 and lots more friends!


----------



## Carolynlafavor (Apr 1, 2017)

My prayers are with you and hope you have a speedy recovery


----------



## Lutie2 (Aug 24, 2011)

You have to be your own advocate. Listen to your body and see your doctor ASAP
❤


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Agree with that you need to get this checked out immediately!


----------



## cavedwellersmum (Aug 14, 2013)

SO, has she gone to the doctor? is she okay? t


----------



## Catlady45 (Sep 6, 2014)

Really hope you have been seen by your doctor and that everything is ok.


----------



## JLEIGH (Apr 1, 2011)

Keeping you in our prayers. Praying everything is going well for you.


----------



## allisonrya (May 29, 2015)

Prayers sent.


----------



## Annacct (Dec 30, 2015)

Please keep us posted. My sister is going through her breast cancer journey now and I hurt for anyone who has gone through or going through this journey.


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

Call an ambulance.


----------



## maggieblr (Jun 12, 2011)

Praying that all is well with you, that you reached out for medical attention, and your worries are less.


----------



## maxinelc (Aug 31, 2011)

GO TO DOCTOR NOW!!!!!!!!!!! had bilateral mastectomies with reconstruction at the same time. NEVER had any of your symptoms


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

Hi sewcrafty. I had a good outcome at the hospital today and I’m praying you did to. Hope you’re well best wishes


----------



## Lynnjmontana (Jun 14, 2011)

I hope that we hear how you are doing. I'm hoping your well. -Lynn


----------



## LynneC (Nov 1, 2011)

Sewcraft, please let us know how you are do8ng. Prayers that everything is OK.


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

So sorry to hear you are having problems....late last year I woke in the night unable to breathe, so hubby called an ambulance for me. Chest was feeling tighter and tighter. Stayed in overnight, and it subsided, then a little while later same thing. This time they kept me in for five days and checked everything....heart, lungs, blood clots etc: I got the all clear, and am now on anxiety meds. I had a sleep machine that stopped working properly so I woke up gasping for breath a couple of times. Then I became frightened to go to sleep in case it happened again. You may just be (rightly) feeling anxious about the whole thing, but better to be safe and get immediate attention just in case it is your heart or a clot. Clots can form after surgery.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

cavedwellersmum said:


> SO, has she gone to the doctor? is she okay? t


No way to know until she, or someone else on her behalf, contacts us...
__________


----------



## maxinelc (Aug 31, 2011)

sorry for my "harsh", words about seeing your doctor (just concerned)-----PLEASE keep us posted, and best of luck to you. lots of people thinking about you


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

Please see your doctor or at least ring the hospital and talk to someone who knows your medical history ((((hugs))))


----------



## lilknitwit (Oct 17, 2016)

Go NOW. Be your own advocate. No one else knows your body. You are precious!


----------



## katbea (Dec 1, 2016)

PLEASE GO TO THE ER ASAP. Good luck. Praying for you.


----------



## RustyLuvsMe (Oct 7, 2015)

Please contact your doctor or 911 or a neighbor and let them know about this. You need to get to the hospital immediately. Prayers being sent.


----------



## k moore (Mar 20, 2012)

Praying all is good


----------



## Totsy (Oct 19, 2011)

I agree with most who say definitely follow up with your physician. I'm so sad that you have to go through this. I am a breast-form knitter/crocheter. If you (when you're ready) or any of you out there who are wanting either one or two breast-forms to give yourselves new curves, please contact us. Our group is "Awesome Breastforms" & the forms are 100% FREE! Just use the link below & click on "How To Order" so you can specify the size, color, etc. you want (see sample pix attached)~~absolutely NO charge to you. This group is very particular when producing your form & want you to feel AWESOME!

http://awesomebreastforms.org/


----------



## ChristineM (Oct 1, 2012)

Fabulous to see the crocheted knockers that you make. I only make crocheted, breast forms also in Australia, both with and without a nipple. I have posted photos on KP before and post them overseas to countries such as Fiji, Bali, Indonesia, Africa where their Governments do not supply them, with the Amoena silicone breast forms that our wonderful Government does for us.

That said too, the humidity of these countries and in Far North Queensland and the Northern Territory, is not conducive to comfortably wearing the silicone breast forms either, so the girls find that crocheted and knitted knockers, are far better for them. I am currently crocheting a bag of 4 ply pure cotton, into knockers, that I got from an Op Shop---so very lucky there- as I have to buy all the cotton myself to donate the finished items to recipients world wide.

There sadly is a never ending demand for them.



Totsy said:


> I agree with most who say definitely follow up with your physician. I'm so sad that you have to go through this. I am a breast-form knitter/crocheter. If you (when you're ready) or any of you out there who are wanting either one or two breast-forms to give yourselves new curves, please contact us. Our group is "Awesome Breastforms" & the forms are 100% FREE! Just use the link below & click on "How To Order" so you can specify the size, color, etc. you want (see sample pix attached)~~absolutely NO charge to you. This group is very particular when producing your form & want you to feel AWESOME!
> 
> http://awesomebreastforms.org/


----------



## flicka484 (Sep 29, 2017)

Do not wait go to emergency or your doctor if you can get in quickly. Your health is important, if it is nothing, well so what, if it is something amiss it will be corrected. And no I do not think it is inappropriate to talk about this in this forum. 
Yes there are some men who knit and crochet, but the vast majority on this forum are women, while not all of us have had mastectomies, we all have had breasts, in that regard we are sisters. 

Good luck to you and I hope your next post is one of relief and good news. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

Please let us know you are OK


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I am late with this reply, I had a mastectomy 22 years ago and never, ever felt that way. I also didn’t have to undergo additional surgery, but if you haven’t been in contact with your surgeon’s office do it now. There isn’t any way for any of us to give you advice. Some of your symtoms may be normal. Some definitely don’t sound good.


----------



## coal cracker (Jul 15, 2016)

think they all gave the best advice--get to a dr. fast. hope you feel better quickly.


----------



## Damama (Oct 2, 2011)

I have no answer, but sending prayers and best wishes that all is well.


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

Hoping we hear back from her soon!


----------



## nankat (Oct 17, 2012)

Ranger said:


> Hoping we hear back from her soon!


 :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## the-pearl-hunter (Jul 11, 2016)

Ranger said:


> Hoping we hear back from her soon!


Hi for those who would like to know.

sewcrafty The OP of this topic. Has a posted a reply, today 20 January 2018.

Under the topic Blood test for cancer, about 5 years away.

Margaret UK


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

the-pearl-hunter said:


> Hi for those who would like to know.
> 
> sewcrafty The OP of this topic. Has a posted a reply, today 20 January 2018.
> 
> ...


Thank you


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Have contacted her to see how she is.


----------



## nanna caz (Jul 25, 2016)

Sounds like she's ok. Replying to another post & not the one she started. Would have been nice to let us know if she's ok as so many of us were very worried about her.


----------



## historiclady (Apr 8, 2011)

smidge1952 said:


> Thanks for the info. Have contacted her to see how she is.


Please post update on this forum. Thanks.


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

I PM' d her. Just received a reply. It sounds as if she wrote the night of her surgery. She was sharing how she felt. I told her we were concerned about her, and I would hope that she would write and let everyone know how she is.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

Teddy bear said:


> I PM' d her. Just received a reply. It sounds as if she wrote the night of her surgery. She was sharing how she felt. I told her we were concerned about her, and I would hope that she would write and let everyone know how she is.


That was very thoughtful of you.


----------



## meemommie (Apr 5, 2015)

Thanks to those who have contacted her. I could not follow the threads posted here to check on her. If s my of us ever thinks we are alone, you just need to see a post like hers. Prayers for healing.


----------



## sewcrafty (May 30, 2011)

Hello so sorry not to have replied earlier , wish I'd seen your posts, as im on my Kindle and its difficult, moveing back and forththe pages, I did check with the surgeon re the elephant on my chest she laughed ! I also told her about the breathlessness , no coment but it was noted,

have I said I found signs the sarcoma had retuned, on Christmas eve ? more needle biopsies ,a week later they remove this , ( 16 /1 /08 ) now it feels like two baby elephants, !! but this is because the skin under the boob ,has been streached so tight , thank you all for careing ,isn't it starnge those who I've never met, and live many many miles, away ,send me cheer up messages ,while those close to home, have gone into hiding, but hay ho.Im blessed by two sons at home, who make up for it all , much love Sandra xx


----------



## Ranger (Apr 26, 2012)

So,very glad to,hear back from you! You've been in my prayers! It is a wonderful group and we care for each other even though we've never met in person!


----------



## RustyLuvsMe (Oct 7, 2015)

Good to hear you are doing well.


----------



## smidge1952 (Mar 4, 2013)

So glad everyone is OK was really worriedly for you as I know what you described feels like. Good luck with healing.


----------



## Tanty (Sep 28, 2017)

Wish you quick healing and you are in my thoughts and prayers. :sm09:


----------



## Teddy bear (Jun 23, 2016)

Wish we would have heard what was going on, and the truth.


----------



## barbknits19 (Nov 27, 2016)

Glad you're OK...from a 32 year survivor.


----------



## jeam (Feb 15, 2014)

Great group - many caring people
Be well and God Bless.


----------



## bevvyreay (Dec 5, 2012)

sewcrafty said:


> Hello so sorry not to have replied earlier , wish I'd seen your posts, as im on my Kindle and its difficult, moveing back and forththe pages, I did check with the surgeon re the elephant on my chest she laughed ! I also told her about the breathlessness , no coment but it was noted,
> 
> have I said I found signs the sarcoma had retuned, on Christmas eve ? more needle biopsies ,a week later they remove this , ( 16 /1 /08 ) now it feels like two baby elephants, !! but this is because the skin under the boob ,has been streached so tight , thank you all for careing ,isn't it starnge those who I've never met, and live many many miles, away ,send me cheer up messages ,while those close to home, have gone into hiding, but hay ho.Im blessed by two sons at home, who make up for it all , much love Sandra xx


It's the nature of the beast I'm afraid, there where those I would have trusted with my life who have all but disappeared and those that I would have called lovely aquaintances have really stepped up to the plate. Some just don't know what to say or can't cope with us for whatever ever reason. Treasure your family they will get you through. Best wishes


----------



## Jerlyn (Jun 27, 2014)

Glad your doing better & continue to heal


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's so good to hear from you, Sandra, you've been in all our thoughts, don't hesitate to contact your doctor though, if something doesn't feel right.


----------



## sewcrafty (May 30, 2011)

Thank you all so much ,I lay and read your messages, last night when I couldn't sleep, they were a great comfort to me, this afternoon I managed to arrange hospital transport, for the post surgery appointment,on Thursday morning, 
sandra xx


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

sewcrafty said:


> Hello so sorry not to have replied earlier , wish I'd seen your posts, as im on my Kindle and its difficult, moveing back and forththe pages, I did check with the surgeon re the elephant on my chest she laughed ! I also told her about the breathlessness , no coment but it was noted,
> 
> have I said I found signs the sarcoma had retuned, on Christmas eve ? more needle biopsies ,a week later they remove this , ( 16 /1 /08 ) now it feels like two baby elephants, !! but this is because the skin under the boob ,has been streached so tight , thank you all for careing ,isn't it starnge those who I've never met, and live many many miles, away ,send me cheer up messages ,while those close to home, have gone into hiding, but hay ho.Im blessed by two sons at home, who make up for it all , much love Sandra xx


 :sm24: Pleased to hear, and hoping it all goes well for you from here. x


----------



## MaryCarter (Oct 17, 2011)

Pleased to hear, and hoping it all goes better for you from here on in. x


----------



## MuktiJean (Mar 13, 2017)

Hi Sandra, Two baby elephants, yikes! Keep your chin up. I had a modified radical 11 years ago, and am just now becoming comfortable wearing my prostheses. The person who fitted me acted like I was crazy for not liking that tight-fitting torture (an exaggeration, but that area was sensitive!) device over the incision. So, I found Knit-Knockers, or any softie to be a gentler substitute.

Family is so great, I'm glad your sons are a good support. Sending you kudos and lots of encouragement to take good care of yourself and be very kind to you from now on. Your boys are telling you how important you are, by their love, so please don't ever hesitate to speak up with your concerns. AARP has a free 24 hr nurse help line: Nurse HealthLine -1.888.543.5630. Your hospital may also have one and they know you because you had your surgery there.

One day at a time ????


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

God bless you, Sandra! I will keep you in prayer.


----------



## sewcrafty (May 30, 2011)

Hello all.
a few more days on ,I went for my post opp appointment last week, and the wound is looking good, felt so good to be out doors , if only to be visiting the hospital, and to day I was able to drive in to town, for a food shop of which I was not even allowed to pick up , my son did all that ,
back at the clinic tomorrow, to see the sarcoma specialist ,not a good weather forecast , but again I shall enjoy driving again,
Good night Ladies xx


----------



## Tanty (Sep 28, 2017)

You are in my prayers. You are one strong lady and I admire you.


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

sewcrafty said:


> Hello all.
> a few more days on ,I went for my post opp appointment last week, and the wound is looking good, felt so good to be out doors , if only to be visiting the hospital, and to day I was able to drive in to town, for a food shop of which I was not even allowed to pick up , my son did all that ,
> back at the clinic tomorrow, to see the sarcoma specialist ,not a good weather forecast , but again I shall enjoy driving again,
> Good night Ladies xx


That's so good to hear, I hope you get a good report from the specialist.


----------

